# Anyone know anything about Kyukido?



## Marnetmar (Apr 25, 2014)

From what I understand, Kyukido is a relatively obscure martial art that originated in Korea, but in the US is mostly confined to Utah and a couple other states. It's a combination of Taekwondo, Aikido, Hapkido and Judo but is non-traditional in the sense that it's always changing and is open to new techniques.

I was offered a free class at the local dojang but they seemed to mostly be focusing on the Taekwondo aspects of the art that day so I really didn't get an opportunity to view the entire art in perspective, though the techniques I did see were very good. Are there any practitioners here who would care to enlighten me on what it's all about? 

I'm curious about anything really, whether it's specific principles of the art or just the art in general, because the basic premise of the art sounds like it has a lot of potential.

Thanks in advance!

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (May 27, 2014)

The term Kyukido has been used by several groups. But I know of one who calls themselves Kyukido. Where are you located? I may be able to help.


----------



## Marnetmar (May 31, 2014)

I'm referring to the style created by a guy named Ok Hyung Kim. I'm in Utah and there are a lot of KKD schools around here, not entirely sure why. I guess Master Ok likes Utah.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 4, 2014)

Well, GM Kim had a student that moved to Utah, from the HQ school in Elgin, IL many years ago. The reason it's big there is that the master that moved there has done well marketing his school. I grew up in Elgin and have spent a lot time around his students (although I've never been his student). GM Kim is the real deal. He was Korean national Judo champion in his youth & is a graduate of what used to be called Yudo College (it has since changed it's name & is one of the most respected universities in Korea). I don't know how the Utah schools are, but the HQ school is good MA.


----------



## Namii (Jun 28, 2014)

I trained in Kyukido when I was a little one. I don't remember a whole lot as I wasn't there for long, not getting beyond yellow belt. The little memory I do have was we did mostly the Taekwondo aspects, maybe they saved the others for later in the studies or for the adult classes? The class after mine was a weapons class. They would be warming up in the back and I found myself looking over to them during my class. Naughty me.


----------

